# Solid mahogany 10 foot cannons



## gunns (Jun 29, 2009)

Been turning for about 14 years now and still get a kick out of it! My biggest have been 8' cherry half/round columns and 10' cannons for the La Jolla Museum of Contemporary Art in Southern California. An artist had me turn them for him for a project he did for the museum called "Liquid Ballistic". It was a challenge trying to get it balanced so I could turn up the speed. I spent a lot of time chasing the lathe around the shop until it finally balanced out to within reason.

I use a Conover Lathe that I made up to turn 8' then made a detachable extension that adds on another 5'. I also use a 10' Vega copier on the front side and a 4' on the back side so I can do production work up to 13'. I just run the lathe in reverse for the backside work.

I also do a fair amount of custom molding and turnings (barley/rope twists and standard) for local cabinet shops. A router is frequently use4d in the turnings that I do. It really opens up the possibilities! It's all FUN!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are beautiful projects and quite the lathe. All are really nicely done. Is the lathe homemade or commerical brand?


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Gunns,

really nice work and tools.
If you can, I'd like to see more of it....

Kind Regards,
Martin​


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! Just Wow... :0


----------



## gunns (Jun 29, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Those are beautiful projects and quite the lathe. All are really nicely done. Is the lathe homemade or commerical brand?


Thanks BernieW! Sorry for the slow response. We just finished sponsoring our American Legion Riders Convention here in California. It's taken every free moment for the past few days.

The lathe is a Conover. They are no longer in production but you can easily find info on the net. They supplied the head and tailstock and the motor. I opted for the DC motor for the variable speed it allowed. It can be slowed down to less than 30 rpm which is great when you spray the finish on the turning while it's still turning. This way I don't get any runs.

I welded up the legs and brackets. I also welded up some steady rests from 1" x 2" steel and used rollerblade wheels. They work really well. The bed is made of 8/4 Ash.


----------



## gunns (Jun 29, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Wow! Just Wow... :0


Thanks DaninVan. Here's a pic of one of the cannons loaded in the back of my truck ready for delivery. It helps give perspective. The truck has an eight foot bed.


----------



## gunns (Jun 29, 2009)

MartinW said:


> Gunns,
> 
> really nice work and tools.
> If you can, I'd like to see more of it....
> ...


Thanks MartinW! I see you're from the other side of the pond (Atlantic Ocean). My mom's family is from a little further north of you - Sweden - hence my name Gunnar.

In answer of your request I attached some pictures of a chess set I made one of my nieces. For the case (round box? ) I used Walnut and Hard Maple. For the chess pieces the dark wood is Walnut and the light wood is Lace wood. The same woods were used for the checkerboard top design. I had problems with the pieces not being stable enough (easily knocked over). Since I'm a black powder shooter and had a supply of .50 cal. led round balls I drilled 1/2" holes in the bottom of the pieces and pushed them in. I then plugged the bottoms with 1/2" wood plugs. It worked great.

For another client who makes custom pool tables I turned some legs out of hard maple that look kinda like urns. One of the tables is supposed to be in one of the casinos in Las Vegas. I think it was the Venetian or the Bellagio. Again it was more fun stuff!


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hej Gunnar,

the chess box with pieces is awesome.
So you master both, the big and the small pieces on the lathe - still some way to go for me.
The lead shot in the bottom of chess pieces is an "old" way, many have forgotten about. Though they used just one piece of lead (or other metal), not lead shot. But that's just a minor detail ;-)

Thanks for showing additional pics

Hej do
Martin


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I bet you got a bang out of that project! Rather unique, I would say.


----------



## gunns (Jun 29, 2009)

MartinW said:


> Hej Gunnar,
> 
> the chess box with pieces is awesome.
> So you master both, the big and the small pieces on the lathe - still some way to go for me.
> ...


Hej Martin,
Thanks! I didn't use led shot. It was a single .50 cal ball in each piece. That made it real easy. Just took a 1/2" brad point bit and drilled a .50 cal hole in the bottom of each piece.

Hej då

P.S. Är du en svensk också eller har du bott i Sverige. Min mormor Björkquist kommer från Sverige i 1905 och bodde i Minnesota USA. Min mamma gift sig med en lokal så jag är en halfbreed. Ha! Ha!

Jag har bara studerat svenska i ett och ett halvt år så min svenska är inte så bra.

Vi ses


----------



## gunns (Jun 29, 2009)

Knothead47 said:


> I bet you got a bang out of that project! Rather unique, I would say.


Thanks! Yes, it was a kick. I was going to make a typical box but then thought Naaaa! I'm a wood turner so I went with a round one. You can't play on the lid but it does make it unique.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hej Gunnar,

though I think I understood most of your update - I wouldn't be able to reply in svedish now ;-)
No, I'm not svedish, I merely spent a 4 weeks vacation kajaking in the Dalsland-area - almost 20 years ago. 
So, what I learned of the language, was during that time. Surprising to see how much kept hanging around..... 

An idea for a future round chess box - if you make it a little bigger in diameter, you could set in a complete board into the lid.....

Hej do
Martin​


----------



## gunns (Jun 29, 2009)

MartinW said:


> Hej Gunnar,
> 
> though I think I understood most of your update - I wouldn't be able to reply in svedish now ;-)
> No, I'm not svedish, I merely spent a 4 weeks vacation kajaking in the Dalsland-area - almost 20 years ago.
> ...


Hej Martin,
Four weeks in southern Sweden would be great. I hope some day to make it there. My mormor was raised up by Lake Siljan in Dalarna län on a dairy farm.

By the way you guys make a heck of a great mountaineering boot. Your Lowa boots are the BMW/Mercedes of boots as far as I'm concerned! I've put them to good use in the Sierras of California.

Hej då


----------

